

If I Started A Company Today - sanjayparekh
http://andrewhyde.net/if-i-started-a-company-today/

======
fallentimes
I've always preferred articles that focus on what someone did rather than what
someone would do.

It's so hard to stick to a plan like this once you get going; too many
external factors you can't control.

~~~
josefresco
Did or doing, not 'would do' or "should have done" or "will do"

~~~
fallentimes
Er yeah what you said.

------
david927
I feel like this a boilerplate. These are all the steps you should do, but it
never goes that way.

Me? I'm going to continue to plan my heart out and not be the least bit
surprised as it continues to unwind in a totally unexpected way.

------
DenisM
Even stock split is not always a good idea. Alternative way to split stock is
here:
[http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/fd0n/35%20Founders%27%20Pie%2...](http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/fd0n/35%20Founders%27%20Pie%20Calculator.htm)

------
sanjayparekh
Andrew hits upon some of the most critical issues for new startups.
Personally, I care about the team the most. If you don't have the right team
it doesn't matter what industry you're in cause your chance of success is very
low. Plus I'd say you should always keep evaluating your team (and yourself)
to see if you're still the right fit. Jettison folks (or yourself if
appropriate) whenever it becomes apparent that they (or you) are hindering the
business.

